# LGD Guardian Styles



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Many moons ago I found a page that discussed LGDs and their different style of guarding...had it bookmarked even...but computer died and now I don't know what page it is no more...Anyone seen something like what I'm talking about?


----------



## lindamoo (Jul 26, 2010)

Try this link: www.lgd.org/library.htm


----------

